

A new, high-definition iPad from Apple - edw519
http://www.cnn.com/2012/03/07/tech/mobile/ipad-3-announcement/index.html?eref=rss_topstories&utm_source=feedburner&utm_medium=feed&utm_campaign=Feed%3A+rss%2Fcnn_topstories+%28RSS%3A+Top+Stories%29

======
swah
I can't help feeling that he is consciously trying to emulate Jobs' manner of
speaking.

